# Nov 2-3 Overnighter Room for 1



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Leave Freeport about Monday noon targeting tuna. Return Tues noon, clean boat and fish, on the road by 2:30ish. Need to bring your own tackle. Send PM with phone # if interested.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew now full


----------

